# Newbie



## ivanlsjr65

New here.
Posted a couple drawing in the graphite section.
Haven't done any art in about 20 years and just recently started back up.
Hard to get started again. Not coming as easy as it used to.
But hoping with forum help I'll get it back.
Something that wasn't available 20 years ago and is a great resource to learn and relearn what I've forgotten.

Did a couple soft pastels. First time ever using color. Have always done graphite.
Hopefully it gets better.
Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## TerryCurley

I Love the color work. You are very talented. I truly wish I could draw as well as you do.


----------



## ivanlsjr65

I wish I could do what I see in my head. Need lots more practice. 
These are my first tries in color. 
Unexpectedly difficult. Lol
But thanks a lot. I appreciate that


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Well let me say this.. if these are your first works in 20 years.. you are a *REALLY *good artist  Let's see some of those graphites too!

D


----------



## leighann

Wonderful pieces!!! I have a dumb art question for you. Until recently, I had only done sketches, so I'm new to other mediums. Are pastels basically colored charcoal?? Pastel pieces are always so pretty, but I wouldn't have a clue how to draw with those sticks. 
Oh!! Almost forgot...Welcome!


----------



## Susan Mulno

leighann said:


> Wonderful pieces!!! I have a dumb art question for you. Until recently, I had only done sketches, so I'm new to other mediums. Are pastels basically colored charcoal?? Pastel pieces are always so pretty, but I wouldn't have a clue how to draw with those sticks.
> Oh!! Almost forgot...Welcome!


The best way to learn how to color with them is to get some and play with them.

Pastels come in two varieties, soft (chalk) and oil.


----------

